# Re-throwing While In The Tree



## showlandjr (Oct 27, 2010)

So here's the deal, I have a tree that's pretty tall and in a rather awkward situation so it will be hard for me to throw the line all the way to the top the first throw. There luckily is a good crotch about half way up which I can throw into and then I was thinking I could just throw one more time when I get up to that height. 

I am sure that ant least one person will say "get a bigshot" but I am trying not to spend too much more money considering that I only do this really part time. also I would like to get good at throwing just because I think it would be cool. but that's just a side note because it is more important to me to do the job efficiently for the costumer.

The question is really quite simple actually. I am just looking for tips on how to do re-throws. I'm not sure what could be said information wise but if anyone has something to say on the topic I would love to hear it.

-Shelby


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 27, 2010)

When at the first tie in point (TIP), secure off with your lanyard, tie a monkeys fist (or other throwing knot) in the tail of your climbing line, and advance it to your next TIP. You might need to use your pole pruner/saw to snag the line and bring it back down to you. Reattach to your saddle, tie your climbing hitch and off ya go. Or you can take another throw ball and a shorter throwline to reach another TIP.

OR you can by a Big Shot


----------



## showlandjr (Oct 27, 2010)

I was thinking that it might be the easiest to bring up a secondary throwline and weight, I seams to me that that would be the easiest to have be retrievable.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 27, 2010)

Always a lot of talk about going up with a throwline but I never have nor have I seen anybody really do it on a regular basis. 
Once you get a line set its more common to advance you TIP as you go.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 27, 2010)

Break out a bigshot on a takedown, and you either a straight up dork, or a greenhorn.. just sayin.


----------



## showlandjr (Oct 27, 2010)

the thing is that's it's not a take down, other wise i would just spike and rethrow for TIP.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 27, 2010)

showlandjr said:


> I was thinking that it might be the easiest to bring up a secondary throwline and weight, I seams to me that that would be the easiest to have be retrievable.



Since you don't own a big shot there's nothing wrong with what you've asked about. Bringing a throwline and bag into a tree doesn't make you a dork or a greenhorn, just different. You can make a monkey fist and move the climbing line but there's a difference between tossing a climbing line and a big knot versus a throw line and bag. For pruning or recreational climbing it's done every now and then when you need to advance the line or have a second TIP with another line.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 27, 2010)

Most of the time I use a polesaw and 2,3 or 4 sections to advance. If its close I use my split tail and move up 5-10 feet at a time.... good luck

Mike


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 27, 2010)

I take a throw bag in the tree with me, attach it to the end of my climbline and give it a huff if I need to advance further. You can get a good 15-20 feet with that method no problem completely avoiding the hassle of bringing the throwline and bag or poles with you.


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 27, 2010)

I use the closed monkey fist when I have to advance my TIP in the tree. Carrying a pole saw in the tree is such a pain.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 27, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Break out a bigshot on a takedown, and you either a straight up dork, or a greenhorn.. just sayin.



or maybe you just wanna make a staight run to the top while on belay cause maybe there is a crapload of ivy all over the trunk and you just wanna get through it quick.
Not every tree but often I shoot a top rope like that.


----------



## TrillPhil (Oct 27, 2010)

Like he said... straight up dork!


----------



## treemandan (Oct 27, 2010)

TrillPhil said:


> Like he said... straight up dork!



O'TAY, but I swear nothing is more painful than watching a guy unclip and re-clip his was to the top, well, one thing is more painful than that- doing it yourself. No I often set a top rope and have the groundies belay me. Dorky? No. Prima- Donna? Sure, that' me.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 27, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Prima- Donna? Sure, that' me.



Hey ya take help where ya can get it. :jester:

Depends on the branchiness whether to push the pole up or fling. I usually monkeyfist the snap end and fling that, but the pole is easy enough to keep around too. Always good to have a choice.


----------



## moss (Oct 27, 2010)

I advance the rope all the time with a throwline I carry in a pouch on my harness. Pull as much line out as you need to make the throw, find a clear path to let it hang below you. I use a 6 or 8oz bag for in-tree throws, flip the bag behind you and upward, you can reach branches you can't reach with an in-tree monkey fist. For example I've used the technique in giant sequoia and other big conifers where monkey fist didn't cut it, vertical spaces between limbs just too far or position/obstacles in the tree doesn't allow you to swing the fist. You can make a baseball throw with the throwbag for shorter distance. You can also use a throwline to set a traverse from one tree to another. To pick up the line fast after the throw I flake a bundle into my hand then stuff into the the pouch, repeat until all the line is put away. Some climbers like an automatic fly reel for in-tree throwlines, I don't but everyone has their ways and preferences.
-Andrew


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Oct 28, 2010)

Honestly, I use mason line for my throwline, cuz it's pink, CHEAP, and breakable. And a cheap $20 slingshot with a fishing weight. The whole system is real cheap, quick, and I can accurately hit like 60-70 feet no problem. My rope is only 120, so 60 is plenty for me. In the tree, i can bring the slingshot up with me as it folds, and attaches real nice.

Jeff


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 28, 2010)

I carry a fly reel loaded with throwline with 10 oz throw weight with me at all times, and I use it quite often.


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 28, 2010)

I definitely carry a throwbag on my belt at all times. I also have a throw line pouch for use in the tree if need be. It's just debatable whether to go through the trouble to use the throw line or just attach the throw weight to my climbing line and go for a closer branch. Of course I can be more accurate with the light line then the climbing line. But once I hit my target with my climb line I just need to get it to me then re attach. I always love to hit my final tip from the ground but rarely do.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 28, 2010)

"I definitely carry a throwbag on my belt at all times....just attach the throw weight to my climbing line and go for a closer branch."

:agree2: 

" Of course I can be more accurate with the light line then the climbing line."

 at distance maybe, but climbing line can be very accurate, the lighter the better. Many trees I keep 100' of black widow, the spectra 1/4" bull rope, in my pocket for flinging to a higher tip. This also works for setting lines way beyond reach but not beyond use.

"But once I hit my target with my climb line I just need to get it to me then re attach. I always love to hit my final tip from the ground but rarely do."

same here, because generally the higher the better--when in doubt, get on up there to the best seat in the house..


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Oct 29, 2010)

*advance rope*

Practice the throw line in the tree. If it works for you great. Or use a hook pole (minus the saw part). Set lines. Bring rope back to ya from the gin pulley 10-15ft away. Long arms in the tree!


----------



## The Count (Oct 29, 2010)

when we were kids we use to make bows out of willows (sometimes when we had the chance we used yew wich is the best and due to toxicity lasts longer) and arrows out of reeds. attached a nail to make the tip heavier and use a fishing line to get to the top. the rest is textbook.
the thing is that the bow costs zero money, the string you can find it on the floor sometimes and the fishing line is there all the time. 
those bows really go long way. the trick was to prevent the line from knot curling.
cheers.


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 29, 2010)

treeseer said:


> Many trees I keep 100' of black widow, the spectra 1/4" bull rope, in my pocket for flinging to a higher tip.



As a throw line or are you saying you mount that (1/4') rope?


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2010)

Mikecutstrees said:


> Most of the time I use a polesaw and 2,3 or 4 sections to advance. If its close I use my split tail and move up 5-10 feet at a time.... good luck
> 
> Mike



I'm with mike on this one.. call me old school.

I use throw lines too, but have been moving ropes around with pole in tree (with the blade on and without cutting my ropes) for many, many years now. You get good at it.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 29, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> I use most of the techniques being discussed. Another I use is to set two or more ropes before going up and then switching over. This can be quite useful if the tree has a large spreading crown. Sometimes I will access the tree from a lower advantageous tie in point.......and already have set the throw line from the ground at a higher point in the tree and then use it to reset my single climbing rope. Often I also pre set lowering ropes at advantageous points.
> 
> Visualizing working the whole tree while standing on the ground before going airborne. Plans change as new insights are gained at height but on ground planning is paramount.
> 
> Split tail climbing systems offer many advantages.



I often caught hell for that kind of stuff but learned to ignore it. Its actually quite a nice climb with top ropes set huh? Yup, painful to watch a "clamber-er"


----------



## mjkent (Oct 30, 2010)

Does anyone ever use any tricks for retrieving the throw line besides a pole while in the tree, like when instaling a friction saver from the ground
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## RacerX (Oct 30, 2010)

mjkent said:


> Does anyone ever use any tricks for retrieving the throw line besides a pole while in the tree, like when instaling a friction saver from the ground
> Thanks
> Mike



Do you mean a throw line that's out of reach while aloft? You could use one of these:


----------



## mjkent (Oct 30, 2010)

I meant if you didn't have that, What other ingenious ways are there. Ive just started climbing and came across that situation.
i was thinking along the lines of sending a second line along with the throw bag to use for retreving after it goes over the limb.
But Havent got the solution yet. Any ideas?


----------



## ronnyb (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a HipIt bag on my saddle with about 100 feet of throwline and an 8 ounce bag. It takes a little practice throwing in trees but it is an awesome skill to have. Nothing like setting lines in other trees,etc.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 1, 2010)

Adkpk, no, I never tried climbing on spectra; would not hold a knot well. It is very handy for lowering, pulling etc. its also called black widow.

Dan TreeCo sets extra lines fast cuz he is an exceelent flinger. 

mjkent not sure what you are asking.


----------



## mjkent (Nov 2, 2010)

Ya forget i said anything I was just thinking outloud. I guess the only way to fight gravity is with one of those telescoping poles, theres another $50.00
and another thing to carry But seams like a must have if rethrowing in the tree. do most guys have one?
- Mike


----------



## moss (Nov 2, 2010)

mjkent said:


> Ya forget i said anything I was just thinking outloud. I guess the only way to fight gravity is with one of those telescoping poles, theres another $50.00
> and another thing to carry But seams like a must have if rethrowing in the tree. do most guys have one?
> - Mike



I don't think many climbers actually carry those telescoping thingamajigs, I don't like them myself. Most situations you can get the bag to swing back to you. I carry a mini grapple to swing out on a separate short throwline to snag the bag further way. For super long horizontal movements (tree-to tree) I do this (using a mini grapple and a slingshot):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63_nLZchBpo

-Andrew


----------



## treeseer (Nov 4, 2010)

moss said:


> I don't think many climbers actually carry those telescoping thingamajigs, I don't like them myself.


Try em, you'll like em.


----------



## moss (Nov 4, 2010)

treeseer said:


> Try em, you'll like em.



I have, It get's in the way hanging on my harness, always grabbing branches etc.
-Andrew


----------



## The Count (Nov 4, 2010)

that though looks like fun, it also looks like a lot of work and lots of trial and error.pretty cool though....


----------



## Matt Michael (Nov 4, 2010)

moss said:


> I don't think many climbers actually carry those telescoping thingamajigs, I don't like them myself. Most situations you can get the bag to swing back to you. I carry a mini grapple to swing out on a separate short throwline to snag the bag further way. For super long horizontal movements (tree-to tree) I do this (using a mini grapple and a slingshot):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63_nLZchBpo
> 
> -Andrew



Very cool way to set a traverse! Bravo!

I climbed mature oaks yesterday to deadwood them and used one of those telescoping things for the first time. I employed it about 6 times on a 4.5 hour climb. I have to admit, it was pretty dang handy. I could easily see how it could be a drag in other more crowded tress however.


----------



## KingArbor (Nov 4, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I take a throw bag in the tree with me, attach it to the end of my climbline and give it a huff if I need to advance further. You can get a good 15-20 feet with that method no problem completely avoiding the hassle of bringing the throwline and bag or poles with you.





Brilliant! So simple yet I have never done that.. It is debatable, but I think a throw-bag is a little less prone to snagging when compared to a monkeys fist. Now I know what to do with that extra weight I have lying in my trunk!




tarzanstree said:


> I carry a fly reel loaded with throwline with 10 oz throw weight with me at all times, and I use it quite often.



Sounds cool, i'd like to see this!


----------



## moss (Nov 4, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> that though looks like fun, it also looks like a lot of work and lots of trial and error.pretty cool though....



Sometimes it goes quick, sometimes not, depends what kind of obstacles are between you and the next tree and how far you're trying to go. In a woods/tall trees climbing situation it's usually much faster than setting a new line from the ground in a second tree.

In hardwoods a tree-to-tree traverse can be set fast, conifers can be more challenging depending on structure of the target tree.
-Andrew


----------



## moss (Nov 4, 2010)

KingArbor said:


> .. It is debatable, but I think a throw-bag is a little less prone to snagging when compared to a monkeys fist. Now I know what to do with that extra weight I have lying in my trunk!



If you tie your monkey fist so it falls apart after it goes over the branch you'll never hang it.

I look at advancing in the tree as an escalation list from most simple to more involved:

1. Lanyard in (if around spar you can slide it up as you move up) and scramble up enough to flip the end of my main rope over the next limb. (handles a large percentage of advancement moves)

2. Monkeyfist (next highest percentage move)

3. Throwbag (monkeyfist won't reach or is inconvenient to throw in the situation)

-Andrew


----------



## mjkent (Nov 6, 2010)

moss said:


> I don't think many climbers actually carry those telescoping thingamajigs, I don't like them myself. Most situations you can get the bag to swing back to you. I carry a mini grapple to swing out on a separate short throwline to snag the bag further way. For super long horizontal movements (tree-to tree) I do this (using a mini grapple and a slingshot):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63_nLZchBpo
> 
> -Andrew



Andrew 
that is what i was looking for. Thanks, 
That foot sling shot is cool too, is that home made


----------



## ripplerider (Nov 7, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Break out a bigshot on a takedown, and you either a straight up dork, or a greenhorn.. just sayin.



I guess I'm a greenhorn then because I find my Bigshot to be very helpful on some takedowns. If there are leaders that can be snatched out I'll go ahead and shoot a rope across it towards the end, tie a running bowline and have ready to be pulled when I get to it on the trunk. I have had as many as 4 ropes pre-set when I get to the job with my groundman (or men.) Also like to have a top rope already set to help me up the tree. Not going to help you on every tree, of course. Not always room to snatch out forks but when there is this really helps me cut down on labor costs. Whats so dorkish about setting a top rope before you go up a tree?


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 7, 2010)

ripplerider said:


> I guess I'm a greenhorn then because I find my Bigshot to be very helpful on some takedowns. If there are leaders that can be snatched out I'll go ahead and shoot a rope across it towards the end, tie a running bowline and have ready to be pulled when I get to it on the trunk. I have had as many as 4 ropes pre-set when I get to the job with my groundman (or men.) Also like to have a top rope already set to help me up the tree. Not going to help you on every tree, of course. Not always room to snatch out forks but when there is this really helps me cut down on labor costs. Whats so dorkish about setting a top rope before you go up a tree?



To each their own.

Used to do a lot of fancy things with a throwline when I first started using them. These days I find it easier to just spike up the tree, cutting any sprouts/deadwood off with a handsaw, and eventually have a few pole sections tied on to advance my rope.. also to set main rigging line. Then go to work. Maybe I'm out of date or something.. it sure seems it sometimes. 

I'm not saying I never use a throwline on a takedown, but that the above scenario is generally how it goes (so I guess I got some dork goin on too).


----------



## moss (Nov 7, 2010)

mjkent said:


> Andrew
> that is what i was looking for. Thanks,
> That foot sling shot is cool too, is that home made



Yep, I made the foot shot to solve the problem of making throws from one tree to another when you need a fairly flat trajectory to get the bag where you want it.

Throwing






Throwline's over the limb, sending a grapnel across to bring the bag back





-Andrew


----------



## treeseer (Nov 8, 2010)

moss said:


> I have, It get's in the way hanging on my harness, always grabbing branches etc.
> -Andrew


Clipped on the hip, it snags little in most trees. brushy trees yes it is a pita. but it does come in handy--attached is the Tree Machine reaching out to the right cut. Could you climb to make a handsaw cut there without breaking laterals?


----------



## moss (Nov 9, 2010)

treeseer said:


> Clipped on the hip, it snags little in most trees. brushy trees yes it is a pita. but it does come in handy--attached is the Tree Machine reaching out to the right cut. Could you climb to make a handsaw cut there without breaking laterals?



If you were a squirrel, yes!

Just to make sure we aren't confusing things, I'm not arguing against pole saws, just sayin' the telescoping extension hook tool doesn't work for my climbing style.
-Andrew


----------

